# My first fish tank



## mm67br (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm definetely NOT a pro with a camera as _Riceburner_ is - at least not yet 

This is my first fish tank ever! I am really enjoying every minute of the learning process and of course I love every single one of my new '16 family members'


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Someone mention my name?????  

nice looking fishies there. adding a background helps.


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the hobby, great start!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful tank!!

If I may make some suggestions to make your life easier based on my and other's previous pains--
(this is in no way meant to put you down, nitpick, etc-- it's just me trying to help you have a pain free aquarium experience that's all I mean by it)

Dwarf Gouramis and any trichogaster species (your blue gouramis) do not tolerate eachother for long in my experience. Eventually one of the species may decide it doesn't want the other in the tank. It's possible to mitigate or prevent this by adding a large floating clump of hornwort at opposite ends of the tank as they like to hang out under floating plants and if they ever want to spawn they will make a bubble nest in them. This will promote more natural behaviour.. as well as encouraging one species to stick to the left the other to the right and sort of a no fly zone in the middle.


Tiger barbs can sometimes eventually become a nuisance unless you have a slightly larger group. They're just too inquisitive and annoying for their own good. You could add maybe two more and not have to worry about it. The more you have the more they tend to keep to themselves. Keep in mind they get very big and very fat eventually and take up a lot of space  but they are very cute when they're pudgy and very nice looking.

What are you doing in terms of lighting/filtration/co2?

Welcome to fish keeping.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

good point with the blue....this guy is in with cichlids...


----------

